# Best gear out there



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

So you have no money, but want all new gear, and want us to figure out what to get for you and where to find it the cheapest. This forum isn't your mom, stop being so fucking lazy.


----------



## Skyemojo (Sep 22, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> So you have no money, but want all new gear, and want us to figure out what to get for you and where to find it the cheapest. This forum isn't your mom, stop being so fucking lazy.


He didn't say he had no money, nor did he ask where to get any deals. But I agree this post is ridiculous.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Burton AK 3L Burn Jacket | evo
Burton AK 3L Hover Pants | evo
Hestra Seth Morrison Pro Model Gloves | evo

All yours for $1125


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

thtrussiankid01 said:


> I would want a looser fit and prefer a blue green combo (doesnt have to be just dont want the all black snow ninja again). Dont care about the company that much just needs to have all the main features like fully taped seams and that sort of thing. For pants dont suggest any ones with suspenders cuz i hate those.


"And to which side does sir dress? Very good, sir."


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

No you dumbasses i have all the money i need like theres no cut off point in how much i can spend.
I just want to know what is the best gear out there, price doesnt always say how good it is just look at burton


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

oh and about the deals, I know where to find all of last years 300 dollar jackets and get them for 50. I want the stuff that never goes on sale and is the most waterproof, warmest, highest tech shit ever


----------



## dksmith17 (Oct 13, 2010)

If I could pick anything I'd go with Arcteryx and/or First Ascent. Its mountaineering gear but its the highest quality snow gear out there IMO.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

thtrussiankid01 said:


> ok say i have a very loose budget or no budget at all. Ive got my boards and bindings bought but now i want new,better gear. I ride in a range of conditions but mostly its either really cold like whiteface mt or only somewhat cold like the poconos. I would want a looser fit and prefer a blue green combo (doesnt have to be just dont want the all black snow ninja again). Dont care about the company that much just needs to have all the main features like fully taped seams and that sort of thing. For pants dont suggest any ones with suspenders cuz i hate those. Also i need better gloves, mine dont hold up. For gloves i would want a under the cuff glove, preferably goretex or something, price is no problem and it has to be decently warm. Also I want a park/spring glove thats very waterproof and looks pretty sick too.


Cool bro, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

thtrussiankid01 said:


> No you dumbasses i have all the money i need like theres no cut off point in how much i can spend.
> I just want to know what is the best gear out there, price doesnt always say how good it is just look at burton


I'm sure alot of people just skim through posts on here while at work and I interpreted your first line as you saying you don't have any money. And your last two posts just make you sound like a rich dick but maybe I'm reading that wrong too.

Consider Burtons high end stuff like doe suggested. Its really nice, its only their low-mid end stuff that is name-only junk. If I could afford it, I would also try Arc'teryx as well. Though, I can only personally vouch for burtons AK 3L stuff


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

sook said:


> Consider Burtons high end stuff like doe suggested. Its really nice, its only their low-mid end stuff that is name-only junk. If I could afford it, I would also try Arc'teryx as well. Though, I can only personally vouch for burtons AK 3L stuff


I agree, Burton puts out _a lot_ of stuff, the mid and low end stuff is pretty cheap and kind of sucks, but the [ak] and 3L stuff is all pretty sick. They do a very good job on their top end gear, though that can be said for most companies. Pretty much you get what you pay for (or at least what the original MSRP was).


----------



## AdrenalinPlease (Dec 15, 2010)

HAHA!!! This thread is full of win!

The guy says he has a "loose budget" meaning it isnt tight, meaning he has money to play with. A bit cocky I must say but he is asking for advice so that warrants respect. If he was some rich kid who didnt care where his money went he would just go to the store and buy the most expensive shit that the salesperson will sell him, he isnt doing that. Research is key in this area and thats what he is doing, asking on the forum is also considered research since what better way can you review a product other than someone that has or is using it.


----------



## Gibbarn (Dec 1, 2010)

AdrenalinPlease said:


> HAHA!!! This thread is full of win!


Haha hilarious, but true :laugh: Your right in all aspects that you present, probably.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Im not a big burton fanboy....

That being said, I ride AK pants and jackets. I have been very happy with them.

(you might try to get some from last year, as they still have the jacket to pants zipper interface)

Otherwise, Just about anything gore-tex is going to be about the same quality standard.

Gore-tex actually moniters the companies using their membrane, and that really helps to assure a good quality product across the board.


----------



## vslick (Mar 21, 2010)

man some of you people should learn how to read before u jump all over them... he said he had NO budget, not that he had NO MONEY. 

I have arcteryx jackets and pants, bar none the most waterproof shit you can get and comes with lifetime warranty. I've also heard good things about eVent. But i have personally taken out the arc'teryx in PNW heavy snow and rai weather and stay completely dry. imo burton stuff tends to fall apart quickly but it might be different with the [AK] stuff. Only problem is, you look like a skier as most of their stuff is made for function and not baggy.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

*Burton AK sucks*

I have Burton AK outerwear and its nothing special. It will keep you dry. However, to keep warm you'll need some good first and mid-layers because the AK jackets and pants are little more than a shell. That's going to eat into your budget - presumably not a problem. Otherwise, most snowboard outerwear companies now have a top end line which uses Gore-Tex (Volcom for one) so you should get out there into the stores and take a look at some of those options other than Burton... 

oh and one word of warning - no matter how much you pay for it don't expect it to last you a very long time, especially if you spend a lot of days on snow...


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks keep the advice flowin oh and by the way im not rich at all i live in a tiny ass apartment in philly. I just received a good sum of money that i want to put to good uses for a new season of boarding


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't waste it on stuff you don't need. Dianese jackets for 899 for instance. Is that whats you are talking about?

Buy really nice gloved for 100 bucks. Get some nice totl boots for 200 - 300. Get a 15.000+ pants. And some jacket you like. High tech only goes so far. Its still clothes dude, if it gets cold you will wear fleece underneath. 

Cold feet or cold hand sucks and you will be cold all over. Buy a helmet without holes if its gonna be freezing. Bern is really comfy and warm for instance, I got one and its miles warmer than my red trace.

Don't waste 600 bucks on jackets and pants, you don't really need that shit. After 2 seasons it will still soak through no matter what and you will buy new stuff.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Don't waste it on stuff you don't need. Dianese jackets for 899 for instance. Is that whats you are talking about?
> 
> Buy really nice gloved for 100 bucks. Get some nice totl boots for 200 - 300. Get a 15.000+ pants. And some jacket you like. High tech only goes so far. Its still clothes dude, if it gets cold you will wear fleece underneath.
> 
> ...



I look at the numbers... I don't buy less than 10,000 gram jackets/pants. I just picked up a 10k Quicksilver jacket for $110 and its warm and keeps me dry. I'm not about to spend hundreds on something that goes through that much wear and tear. I have 2 pairs of Burton pants that I've been happy with. Point being, find something that will keep you dry and warm, that you like.... Everyones taste varies..


----------



## dksmith17 (Oct 13, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> After 2 seasons it will still soak through no matter what and you will buy new stuff.


I agree with all of your post but not this. If you get the full goretex shells it won't soak well beyond 2 years in my experience. I cough up the cash for quality gear when I buy it so I have to buy stuff once every 10 or 15 years instead of every 2 years. But I don't buy snowboarding gear, mountaineering gear for shells for me.


----------

